# *REMINDER* Last Chance To Save Your Music on Google Music - Google Music Shutting Down (tonight 02/21/2021) !!!!



## seeking existence (Feb 22, 2021)

LAST CHANCE TO SAVE YOUR MUSIC !


The overlords at google, who are too busy scratching their heads and asses on how to better dig their own yahoo grave, would like to remind you that they are killing off one of their most useful and successful products - google music - so download all your hits and rarities before their they’re gone forever !


https://www.wired.com/story/rip-google-play-music-gone-too-soon/

https://www.consumerreports.org/str...e-play-music-shutting-down-how-to-save-music/


----------

